# Maintenance on the Clausing Colchester 15- Any Other Owners Out There?



## Janderso (Jan 17, 2019)

I changed the oil for the head stock reservoir yesterday. Wow, it took 4.7.  gallons.
This lathe is very similar to the Triumph 2000 and the 1500.
The way they designed and manufactured this lathe is incredible, at least IMHO.
The gear box oil is getting changed today. 
There doesn’t seem to be many In this group that own one of these.
When I see videos on the start up, the sight glass for the headstock oil fills with oil showing good flow.
On mine, you can see the oil flow but the glass does not fill.
I noticed when I drained the oil, it looked thicker than the oil I put in. (Yes, I used the correct oil)
When I had it powered up when I bought it, I took the cover off and watched the oil lubricate properly.
I can’t power it up yet, I’m hoping the new lubricant will match the character of the videos I have seen.
I wouldn’t know where to begin to diagnose low flow. It’s a simple belt driven impeller type pump.
Anyone experience this? Do you think it could be the viscosity?


----------



## seasicksteve (Jan 17, 2019)

I have had a few of these on all of mine the sight glass on the head stock fills almost instantly. I should fill completely. Putting the correct oil in may help I use mobil dte 24. As you have said he system is pretty straightforward should not be difficult to diagnose I can video the glass filling if you need it


----------



## mcostello (Jan 17, 2019)

Mine does the same as Steves.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 17, 2019)

Well, I just put in DTE 24. I am changing the belts while I am at it. The belt for the oil circulation pump was about to break. The main 4 were almost new. The spring tension feels adequate.
Between the new belt and the known correct fluid, I will check it as soon as I can power it up.
Thanks guys!!


----------



## Janderso (Jan 18, 2019)

There is one other question.
It says to oil daily, the lead screw and the feed shaft. On the right side.
	

		
			
		

		
	




How? No oiling points that I can see.


----------



## mcostello (Jan 18, 2019)

Mine is packed with grease.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 19, 2019)

I'm not familiar with that model but from the drawings, I would assume that you would squirt oil onto the outside of the shafts at the right bearing block.  And run your oil can spout along the lead screw threads and the keyway in the feed shaft while pumping a continuous thin stream of oil.  That's the way that you do the lead screw on an Atlas.  Actually, you only need to oil the lead screw threads over the region where the half nuts will run.  And on that machine, unlike on an Atlas, if not actually threading, you would only need to oil the thrust bearings, support bushings and feed shaft keyway.


----------



## sgisler (Jan 19, 2019)

Janderso said:


> There is one other question.
> It says to oil daily, the lead screw and the feed shaft. On the right side.
> 
> 
> ...








Mine has ball-oilers at the points indicated



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janderso (Jan 19, 2019)

sgisler said:


> Mine has ball-oilers at the points indicated
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Interesting, my lathe has strange female threads that appear to accept zert fittings next to the bracket mounting cap screw holes.
I don't have what you have identified.
I think I will drop the casting and see what's going on in there.
It has a bearing at the lead screw support. That needs to be serviced.
I'm on it.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 22, 2019)

It's amazing how there is no visible wear on the gears.
Inside the headstock I find the same thing. I cleaned off the old grease off the end gears. They all look like the idler.
Incredible.
If the specifications say, "hardened and ground bedways and gears", pay attention, look how they wear-not.


----------



## Cheeseking (Jan 23, 2019)

I have a 15” colchester at work. Bought it new in mid 90’s fairly certain before they started going full on Chinese. and its been an awesome machine. 
Replaced the belt on the oil pump twice in the 23 years but holy smokes is that thing pricey! My parts list refers to it as a “Brammer belt”. 
Basically a round cord type thing. Not sure why its round or why its so darned expensive. Ours seems to get shredded when stringy chips somehow worm their way thru the spindle coolant catch hose on the end cover down to where the pump is. I know its strange I scratched my head looking at it thinking how in the .... did this swarf get to that belt?! Anyway keep an eye on the sight glass on the headstock. Should always see oil flowing when the motor is running.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 23, 2019)

Yours is newer than mine.
I have a normal fractional horsepower belt, $6.79.
I got lucky there.
Good to hear you are satisfied.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 10, 2019)

The oil is flowing, I took the cover off and watched the jets pour oil on the clutch packs, the reservoir tray fills and drips on the gears.
I guess I'm satisfied it's getting proper oil.
I can see the sight glass go from almost empty to about 2/3 full and it is flowing.


----------

